# CEL P0113 Intake air temperature (IAT) Sensor fault - 2009 Rabbit NO MAF



## vwguy2 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have a 2009 Rabbit, no MAF sensor on this model, from what I understand.

I had a P0106 code for my MAP sensor, replaced the map sensor...all the sudden P0113 popped up. I have searched far and wide and cannot seem to find any solution on the internet. Nor can I find the sensor on the vehicle, or a replacement on the internet. 

Has anyone had this happen?!? OR maybe know a solution/where the hell this damn sensor is located on the engine bay. I am about to go crazy. 


any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Clean your old map sensor and put it back in.

The map sensor reads intake temp and pressure.


----------

